# Suggestions PLEASE... getting desperate!



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have suffered from acid reflux for several years now and getting worse by the day. I started seeing a GI doc about 3 months ago and he did an endoscopy back in the beginning of December. He discovered that it was in fact GERD and I also have grade 4 esophagus damage. He put me on protonix 40 mg daily. I was able to afford it for the first month but after that I have been having to resort to rantiidine 300 mg daily, which isnt touching the heart burn. I'm constantly taking pepto and alka seltzer to try and get any relief. With money being extremely tight right now I'm doing everything I can to get rid of this heart burn. My GI doc told me we were going to do 2 months of treatment and then do another endoscopy at the end of the 2 months (which is coming up in a week). If the damage in my esophagus didn't improve or got worse he said I would need the GERD surgery (im not opposed to having it if it will make my heart burn go away). Since over the counter medicine is not working and I am watching what I eat and I am still in misery what are some suggestions you guys might have? Also to add I have had the fierce burning in my chest for 4 days now and can't get any relief. I know sometimes they suggest fighting acid with acid but I'm not allowed to have anything acidic.

Desperately seeking suggestions!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I might try Tums/Rolaids or Maalox/Gaviscon rather than pepet or alka selzer as they are more specifically antacids rather than "it does everything" kind of thing. These can all be bought as store brands so that can help with the $$.

The Calcium Based ones can be a bit constipating and the Magnesium based ones can loosen stools so you might need to balance them out.

Do you have the head of your bed raised up on a couple of bricks/books? Or a wedge pillow?

The other usual OTC treatment is DGL (licorice with some of the compounds that can cause blood pressure problems removed).


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have literally tried every otc medicine there is. Yes i sleep propped up at night. I'm at a loss. When I was on the protonix I felt fine. I modified my diet when I started seeing the GI doc. And as crazy as it sounds I can breathe and get horrible heart burn. I recently had to have my teeth surgically removed bc of the damage and I'm waiting to get my dentures so chewing anything is difficult for me right now.


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I plan on calling my GI doc Monday to see if we can make my appt sooner.


----------

